# Ordner Temporary Internet Files leer aber 1,23 GB groß



## FrankMill (12. April 2004)

Hallo !

Ich habe ein Problem: Meine auf 4 GB partitionierte Festplatte, auf der ich im Prinzip nichts anderes als das Betriebssystem installiert habe, ist bis auf ca. 4 MB voll. 

Daraufhin habe ich ein paar unwichtige Dateien gelöscht und wieder freigegeben, aber ohne Erfolg, denn kurze Zeit später war wieder die ganze Platte voll. 

Als ich durch den Explorer geguckt habe, wo denn die großen Dateien sind, viel mir auf, dass der Systemordner "Temporary Internet Files", der sich als Systemordner ja nicht löschen lässt, 1,23 GB groß ist. 

Wenn ich ihn öffne, wird mir ein völlig leerer Ordner gezeigt. Ich habe die Optionen, auch versteckte und systemdateien anzuzeigen, gewählt.

Kurzum: der Ordner ist laut der "Eigenschaften"-Funktion des Explorer 1,23 GB groß und enthält 10 Ordner. 

Beim öffnen des Ordners wird mir jedoch kein Inhalt angezeigt.

Weiss jemand Rat?

Vielen Dank
Frank Mill

PS: Gerne auch an Frank.Mill@gmx.net


----------



## Tobias K. (12. April 2004)

moin


Du kannst in den Einstellungen des INternet Explorers die maximale größe des Temporeren Internet Ordners einstellen und den Inhalt löschen lassen.
Versuch das mal.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (12. April 2004)

Ein Großteil der Temporary Internet Files setzen sich auch durch geöffnete Dateianhänge von Outlook zusammen.
Das ist ein äußerst versteckter Ordner und heißt bei mir "OLK17". Öffne am besten mal einen Anhang und drück im entsprechenden Programm Datei Speichern unter... und dann siehst du den Ordner. Wenn Du den Pfad dann manuell eingibst, erscheinen die Dateien darin und die kannst Du dann löschen.
Die Emails werden IMHO auch darin gespeichert, also wird es evtl mal Zeit, diese zu archivieren. Forum, berichtigt mich, wenn dem nicht so ist 

HTH
ALF


----------



## FrankMill (13. April 2004)

*@ umbrasaxum*

...der Tip hilft leider nicht weiter.

Ich habe unter "Extras" der Internetoptionen bereits den Verlauf geleert sowie Cookies gelöscht und die Dateien gelöscht. Die Maximale Ordnergröße hatte ich auf 125 MB beschränkt - habs jetzt auf 35 MB reduziert - ist aber eh witzlos, denn der Ordner ist ja 1,23 GB groß!

Mittlerweile habe ich auf meiner Boot-Platte nur noch 147 KB Platz. Was bedeutet, dass ich z.B. keine downgeloadete Dateien mehr auf Laufwerk D: speichern kann, obwohl da noch 30 GB frei sind...

Sollte ich mich gleich nicht mehr melden, könnt Ihr Ech ja denken, dass dann gar nix mehr geht...

Grüsse,
Frank Mill


----------



## FrankMill (13. April 2004)

*@TerrorALF*

....auch dieser Tip hilft leider nicht, da ich Outlook erst kürzlich angelegt habe.

Damals - vor ca. 10 Tagen - habe ich mein komplettes, volles web.de-Account gedownloadet, also 12 MB. 

Mehr befindet sich nicht im Mail-Ordner. Ausser vielleicht: Kann es sein, dass ich irgendwie bombadiert werde mit riesen-Mails?

Dagegen spricht, dass mein Outlook momentan nicht tut und ich keine eMails sende / Empfange...

Ich bin seit gestern via DSL online und seither bemerke ich dieses Problem!

Nochmals Danke für Eure Mühe!
Frank Mill


----------



## VladimirLam (8. Mai 2004)

WinXP? wen ja mach folgendes:

1. Windows Systemwiederherstellung deaktivieren

Start/Systemsteuerung/System/Systemwiederherstellung => Systemwiederherstellung auf alle Laufwerke deaktivieren

2. Wiederherstellungspunkte entfernen

 Arbeitplatz/rechtsklick Festplatte eigenschaften/Bereinigen/Weitere Optionen/Systemwiederherstellung klick auf bereinigen und auf JA


----------



## Biggsandwedge (24. Juni 2004)

*das selbe Problem*

Hi an alle!
Hab genau das selbe Problem nur mit dem Verlaufsordner (welcher stolze 6,42GB  einnimmt und angeblich über 32.000 Datein enthallten soll).
 .
Der Verlaufsordner wurde geleert und gelöscht, nützte aber nichts, da W98 ihn immer wieder neu mit den 6,42GB anlegt.

Falls einer eine Lösung hat bitte an mich .
OS: W98
Internetexplorer: 6 + Sp1
thx im Voraus


----------



## wackelpudding (24. Juni 2004)

Hast du versucht den Ordner im DOS-Modus [*deltree*] zu löschen?


----------



## Hinterwäldler (25. Juni 2004)

*Temporary Internet Files leer aber 1,23 GB*

Hallo Leute

Das ist äußerst seltsam, ich habe soeben mal meinen geprüft, 35 KByte groß. Allerdings, so muß ich sagen, verwende ich nur  Mozilla und seinen Client.

Und das kommt hinzu: Ich verwende regelmäßig die Freeware XP-Clean 5.5 von Armin Krämer. Das Teil erhaltet Ihr bei http://www.xpclean.de . Die dort auch angebotene Profiversion braucht kein Privatanwender kaufen. 

Neulich hat es auf dem PC meines Schwagers während der Erstanwendung allein 1.8 GByte Internetmüll entfernt. Sein Mund ging nicht mehr zu und der PC funktionerte seltsamer Weise hinterher genau noch so. Stop, nein: Etwas schneller war er schon, denn er konnte jetzt besser defragmentieren.

Das nur mal vom Hinterwäldler.
Bei ihm kommt es nicht darauf an, was er ist sondern wo er wohnt.


----------



## barney (25. Juni 2004)

Hi,

falls alles nichts nützt, lösche dein Windows Profil und leg es neu an.

mfg barney

Nachtrag:

http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/delcache.htm


----------



## Basileus (25. Juni 2004)

Hi, 
wie schon länger bekannt, archiviert windows verlaufsdaten und auch 'temporäre' Internetdateien, auch wenn man meint, diese gelöscht zu haben.

Nein, das ist keine Verschwörungstheorie.

Einfach mal einen anderen User anlegen, und von diesem Account in den Dokumenten und Einstellungen / Lokale Einstellungen des anderen Users in den Temporären Internetdateien nachschauen, dort befindet sich dann eine *.dat Datei mit interessantem Inhalt, die sich dann auch - insofern dieser User kein Admin war -  löschen lässt.

Die maximale Grösse dieser Datei ist gleich der grössten jemals eingestellten Menge an ' temporärem ' Platz für den Cache.

Grüsse
B


----------

